# english garden



## jeremy (Sep 24, 2005)

My wife loves english gardens.  I want to put in an english garden for her.  She's away on business and won't be back for about 6 weeks.  Is this enough time to put one in?  Also, what are some of the plants, flowers, etc. that you would put in an english garden?  I would really appreciate any help I can get from anyone here.

Thanks.


----------



## jeremy (Sep 26, 2005)

I would really appeciate any info., even if it's a recommendation for a book or website.

Thanks!


----------



## phillylandlord (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Jeremy,
my mom is really into gardening and told me about this website on english gardening, hope you find it helpful.

http://www.bellaonline.com/site/englishgarden

what a nice thing you're doing for your wife, let me know how it all turns out, I've got a plain patch of nothing much in my yard I'd like to turn into something one day.  haha


----------

